# Rest In Peace Buddy



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I just wanted to put a post on here about a friend. Although I'd only met him 4 or 5 times, he was a great guy. Doug, Mickey and everyone else at American RV have been wonderful to us over the past year and I felt it appropriate it to put a piece in our forum.
Doug was killed in a motorcycle accident in Memphis one week ago. Although he had ridden a lot before, he had just bought this and was leaving the RV dealership headed home. Road construction, cars stopping abrpuptly, lost control.
I always looked forward to running into him there. I have great memories of him laughing, very organized, proud father/husband/son. BIG Ole Miss fan stuff splattered all around his office. Always walking around greeting/laughing with customers out on the lot or floor.
Handsome guy had a BIG smile with teeth like Chicklets and a good energy surronded him. I know he will be missed around there. I will miss him when we visit or have service done.
He was 35. He leaves behind 2 small kids and a lovely wife and some very saddened co-workers and friends. They closed a few days but are back open now with a large wreath on their front door.
Unexpected death can serve as a lesson in many ways, but what impacted me is that although you may only meet someone 4 or 5 times...leave em with *good *memories...*you don't know when you'll see em again.*

On the bright side..I'm so glad I got to met him and share some laughs.
Mark






_(taken from www.americanrv.biz)_​


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear about this, his poor wife and kids...


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Tragic................


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Certainly tragic.

I was at a conference for the Office of Traffic Safety a couple weeks ago and the stated a statistic that really stuck in my mind:

Number one traffic fatality right now is middle aged men riding motorcycles.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*r.i.p...doug*

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to Hear
Our condolences to his Family 
R.I.P. doug

Don


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Our prayers go out to Doug's family and all those who knew him! I never met him but he touched my life! Thanks for sharing this with us and reminding us that each day is a gift!









Respectfully,

The Drake Family
san diego
31rqs/nissan titan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend!! My thoughts and prayers are with his family!
Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rest In Peace.

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Very sad and tragic. 
I pray for his wife and kids as this is very hard for them.

Linda


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Such a tragic accident. Thoughs and prayers are with the family.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I lost my first husband to a car accident when he was only 28. My kids were 10, 3 and 2. I pray this family has the support my family, friends, church and community gave us. I received so many cards from people who had met my husband just once or twice. I appreciated the fact that they took the time to let me know they cared. Please let the family know that their loved one touched your life and thank you for bringing the value of his life to all of us. I am sorry for your loss and will pray for his family!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Very Sad.







I will pray for them.

Tami


----------

